# 2009 HARC Round #2 at Mike's 2/28 + Slash Class Roll Call



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, now that the RCPro race is over, lets get back to some local fun! Round 2 is this Saturday at Mike's. I've been told that the track held up spectacularly, so this will be an all new layout for many of us! Got my stuff ready to go!

We're adding a Slash class to the lineup, and here's the info:
Slash Class entry fee $15.00 (or $10 as a second to another class)
First place gets $5 x number of entries in that class
MUST be a Slash, and MUST have stock tires
Those are our only rules for now, but we will adjust as/if necessary.

How about a roll call? 

Slash Class roll call? Also, is yours stock, or modified motor/brushless motor?

I'll be there with my Slash; brushless.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm in for Slash


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Stock Slash that is


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I cleared the triple with a brushless, lipo, and stock tires on a slash last week. 
Note: it was to fast.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah Teddy and I were watching a couple of the slashes run to day and as long as they stay in the blue groove, they hooked up well with the stock tires


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

we're gonna do some back-to-back testing first thing in the morning to compare stock vs. modified Slashes and decide if we should split them up or not. If it's a blatent unfair advantage, we'll split them up (IF we have enough entries)


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*im in*

3 stock slashes...... I was out there yesterday. A buddy had a brushless setup with stock tires and he had a big advantage.

There was talk of postponing the races because of a problem with the pa system. This was yesterday at 4pm. I duno the details


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Depends on weather mite take a trip on the motorcycle


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Mod will definitely have and advantage in the right hands.


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

Unless something has changed, Jeff is going out of town and will not be able to call the race on the 28th. From what I heard, I got the distinct impression that he may not want to let anyone else run it in his absence.

If the race is scheduled, I'll go and bring a modified Slash with a Velineon. If the race is postponed, I'll still go the the track to practice so maybe we could all go anyway.  I have an SC8 that I want to test on that track, as well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmmmm&#8230;&#8230;that's a change from my discussion with Jeff on Saturday. I got Ken & Doug from the River Track to handle running the race for Jeff. The PA issue is a new one on me, but is easily solveable.

I sure hope this isn't true!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

i might show saturday anyway to run.....

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just talked to Jeff&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;he's working on getting the components together to fix the PA system, as well as hiring a new guy at the track who can also run the race. He has committed to calling me back tonight for a final word, and re-iterated that he DOES NOT want to cancel/reschedule this race and that he is 90% sure he can take care of everything. 

He also is VERY EXCITED about all of you Slash guys coming out and he is making an extra effort on getting things straightened out quickly so you guys have a good time at our first Slash race!

Dang!!!! Now all I can think about is hitting the track&#8230;&#8230;..and of course, it's only Monday!!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

CV you should of race with us Saturday!!!
We had a great turnout.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude, I REALLY wanted to! How did you do?

I had family in town and couldn't get out of it. I rode my motorcycle out there for a few minutes Saturday morning to get some shirts to people and to square away this weekend with Jeff, but just couldn't stay long.

In fact, I wished I was there SO BAD, that I made up my mind that I'm selling my Ducati and gonna start the hunt for a travel trailer so I can do out of town races, as well as camp at the track and my wife/son will have somewhere to stay with me. I love spending time with my family, I love racing, and I like camping so I figured I could try combining all that stuff into one item. But I have to sell something in order to purchase the trailer, so the bike has got to go!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Houston Racers took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in exp buggy. JB1, Jake 2nd, and I got 3rd.

I will not be able to make it this weekend for the HARC. I will be in Dallas this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats to all you Houston guys! 

Yeah, I think we'll be missing a few of the regular guys, but we've got 10-15 new guys coming with Slashes, and we had 15 novices last time, so I'm thinking we'll probably have at least 60+ people at this race with all the new entries.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope they keep the track watered all week. I talked to Jeff this morning and he said it got water last night and again this morning. There is one landing jump that got blown out from the race, but overall the track did great. If anyone has time to get up there and fix it that would be great. All it needs is a lot of water and EFFORT.

Also, I ran Gas Truck for the pro series and loved it. I talked to a few guys about running them again. I am all over it. Jim Miller, the REV, Me, Twells.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bring it! The more the merrier! Chris Thayer has been trying to get some GT action going for quite a while now.

I'm going up there on Friday and will try and work on that jump a little while.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeff is ahead of us on all this stuff! 

PA system being repaired.
Track has been flooded and track will be groomed this week.
Race director taken care of.

Let's git it on!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I just got wors that there is a chance i will be working this weekend (coworker going to Daytona) SO i will post up as soon as i know. 

Side note: Im hooked on the 1/8 truggy! The Losi is DIALED at mikes and hopefully if i can get the motor tuned i should be ready to race. The motor has enough of a tune to run decent but not near enough bottum end. I didnt worry about tuning it too much as i just wanted to get it handling good first. DIALED....did i mention how good it handled?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what motor is it?

probably too lean on the bottom


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

mach 427 losi.

I think it was just too rich. Looked like a mosquito truck getting up to speed. Once it was cleared out it was decent until i let off the throttle for a good 5 or so seconds then it would load up on me. I knew the tune was safe so i was more interested in suspension. Never got above 200degrees


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ok.....yeah, that sounds really fat on the bottom. Lean a little at a time until it stays cleared out on the bottom for at least 8-10 seconds. Your idle will probably come up as you do this and need adjusted back down.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

What time do yall start racin? Add 1 stock slash if I can get out of work early.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

my dad is in for stock slash


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

signups close at 10AM, racing starts at 11:00AM.

Cool Tanner!


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

10am.. scrach me off the list


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

That sucks Mike


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm glad that it is all going to work out! I plan to be there.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

count me in for 1/8 buggy


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

the problem with a new race director, if they dont know what they are doing, is everyone could be in for a long night. was planning on being there if doug from the river track was running it, but if thats not the case count me out, goto be home in sugar land by 7:00 pm.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will be helping out&#8230;&#8230;.we'll make sure it flows well&#8230;..no reason to worry about something like that.

If you were planning on coming, just come&#8230;&#8230;..if for some reason it runs long, then just take off when you need to.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am sure whoever they get will know what they are doing. ......and they probably won't be drinking like Doug. lol 

Sounds like a lame excuse not to go racing to me.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

naw man i go hardcore, but as we have discused before, its hard to go back to back weekends. family comes first always. raced in last weekends rc pro series race. it was packed and didnt get home till 2am......... it was hard staying awake on the ride home. ie: driving with the window down, radio full blast(my fm has gone out on my deck and had to listen to lame talk radio am) and my mp3 player was dead........that was a f'n trip. some directors cause the races to go slower, thats what i have heard. the anouncer last weekend was good, **** good. he got us out of there quick for what we were up against. man the pa went out, and there was about a hour and a half delay and with that many people. wow i'm impressed. 
and thats all i got to say about that. (forest gump)


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

The race announcer at this weekend's past event was one of the best! You should have sucked like me and you would have been home at 10 like I was.

If Dan does it, then you can entice him to hurry with hot dogs.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

i had to see the expert a-main it was a good race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

quite whinin' Roger and come out!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MORE calls / emails about people running Slash! If all these people that have asked me questions about the Slash class actually show up, there's gonna be 15-20 of these things at the very first race!

It's looking like we're gonna split up the classes into stock and modified. I've been getting a lot of feedback from people experimenting at the track and saying that Mike's has very good traction for the stock tires and the Brushless is pulling away easily. Additionally, 7-cell batteries are having a distinct advantage. We will verify this Saturday morning and make a call on the spot as to whether or not we need to split classes. We have the equipment necessary to test those scenarios for advantages. We will make sure that everyone is allowed to run in one of the two classes though, so don't hesitate to come out!

SO, what do you guys think about these proposed rules given the amount of feedback we're getting:

-Stock class: must have stock tires, 6-cell battery (or 2S li-po), stock motor, and stock ESC (or equivalent # of turns motor/ESC)
-Modified class: must have stock tires, unlimited motor, ESC, and battery combos

Also, concerns have been raised about first timers with Slashes being outgunned in either of those classes purely on skill level. My suggestion is that if you need to race in the novice class (all vehicles mixed), then do so. If you'd like to try racing your Slash in one of the actual Slash classes, then do so. I don't think we'll have enough people to make a Slash Novice class by itself, though.

This also raises the concern of people sand-bagging the novice classes, but we've got that covered: our current rules state that if you are in the novice class and running lap times equivalent to sportsman or above, you get bumped up and lose your qualifying position. So don't even try it!

Again, I want to be a little careful and not go overboard with the rules, because there are SO MANY people with Slashes that have all kinds of hop-ups, and I don't want them to feel like they can't race because their cars don't qualify. For this first race or so, I want to keep it as simple as possible so that everyone comes out to give it a try. WE WILL FIND YOU A CLASS

Input?

P.S. In case you can't tell, I'm freakin' PUMPED about racing Slash!!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Roger

Doug has got to be the slowest person to call a race I have seen in all the years I have done this. At the river track it is all good as that is a super laid back atmosphere. If Disco Dan Henn does it then it will be run quickly as Dan likes to get racing done quickly. 

I plan on making it as of right now since I was unable to race the big race this past weekend. I understand your point though on racing last weeked and not going this weekend. CV you can't argue that point, you are a one race a month guy


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Courtney.. I trhink those rules are great for the first race or two. Later if turn out stays up the mods should be whatever no restrictions and stock will stay stock as that is a good way to get young kids and novice people into racing without spending a ton of money.

Keep up the good work CV


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I do understand Jim......I'm just giving Roger a hard time.

I'm trying to remedy that only once a month thing......working on selling my bike for a travel trailer so I can do the rest of the Tx state series with you guys.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I read that earlier, good deal. You got a better chance of being around as your child grows up if your not riding a 2 wheeler.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Rules sound good to me.....Im a stocker, but was not too far behind the brushless boys. I had to carry my momentum through corners and over a couple jumps. They did have an advantage.....

Will


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I do understand Jim......I'm just giving Roger a hard time.
> 
> I'm trying to remedy that only once a month thing......working on selling my bike for a travel trailer so I can do the rest of the Tx state series with you guys.


 Check out PPL's website. They sell used motor homes and trailers here in Houston. Thier salesmen are on salary instead of commision and thier website it awesome. They list all vehicles with pictures, descriptions and a floorplan. They are very honest with thier ratings on the trailers.
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

hold up, be careful, i work on their motorhomes. lol but if your getting a travel trailer your safe cause we dont work on them. but with that said i know alot of people over there and would be willing to talk to them before you sign.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I know this is off the "slash" topic but, what diff fluids are ppl running at mikes?I think I got a bottle of 5k, 7k and 10k


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

try 5-7-3 to start with.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

eek I don't have any three and I either have to go to sugarland or porter to get 3k


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

go 5-7-5 then


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

cypressvendetta said:


> I know this is off the "slash" topic but, what diff fluids are ppl running at mikes?I think I got a bottle of 5k, 7k and 10k


Good websites for diff oil:

http://www.gesilicones.com/gesilwizards/blending/fluid2.html

so you can mix to get the right weight.

http://www.twf8.ws/php/tip/shock.html

http://www.rc411.com/pages/howto.php?howto=24

Read about what happens when you change it at the site above.

5K in the rear is going to make the car not want to turn. When Mikes get's hard packed and slick running lower then 7K in the center helps, like 5K in the center.

I ran 5k/5k/2k last weekend. Get a bottle you can mix oil with when you get a chance.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

For a less experienced driver I would not run 7 in the center. It will cause more wheel spin. For Mikes I run 7,5,5 for monster on power steering. Every car is different so you can not base your set up on what other people are running. But on that note I would try 5,5,3 to start with or like Justin says 5,5,2. If you do not have the right diff fluids get some they are cheap. I like to change mine out about once every two race weekends.
Hope this helps.

Also, reduce the amount of droop you run for Mikes. It will help with corner speed. Just ask Nick. lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

CV, Justin & Mark, I really appreciate the input..... like a F'n moron and not paying attention last sunday when I was out there. I had a problem with alot of slip and Bryan (dont remember his lastname) name me check the center diff. The gasket was bad and leaking aswell as empty of any diff fluid which somehow, got into the clutch and cause exsessive slipping. I thought I grabbed a bottle of 5k oil and instead grabbed 50k. I'll prolly go RC Hobby shop tomorrow and get some diff fluid and get everything changed out. But the screwy this is the car hooked up and handled extremely well. Seeing that it was 50k oil makes me wonder if I have diff problems in the front or rear and the 50k helped cover it up. I had some 7k and I put that into the center diff for now. rebuilt the shocks, cleaned and lubed all the bearing... other than getting the diff fluid straightened out, I think its ready to go for saturday.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

TWO MORE DAYS!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!

I'm heading out to Mike's from 10-4 tomorrow (Friday) if anyone wants to join. My XB808 and my Slash have never been on the new layout, so they need some work before the race Saturday!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I might try to make it out there


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey CV while you are there grab a shovel and hammer. Some of the pipe needs to be replaced and one of the jumps needs to be fixed. All in the front left corner. 
Also, call to make sure they do not water before you show up. That would suck for you.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool.....thanks for the advice


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV...how many slashes gonna show?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, just talked to Jeff......track is watering today and ready/open for practice tomorrow at 10AM.

Here's who I've got saying they're bringing a Slash to race.......I don't know if they're stock or mod though:

Me
Guff
Jim Wasson
Walker Wasson
Jason ? (Icecreamslick)
Willy
Willy's (2) Sons
Jake Dellinger
Russell Dellinger
David Hamblett
Teddy ? (lt280z)
Kyle Marks

And I know I'm forgetting 3-4 more, plus I can think of about 4-5 of our normal racers who always bring them in case anybody wants to run. I don't see any reason why we wouldn't have close to 15+ trucks.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Teddy will not be making it this weekend, he has to work


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

alright, well -1 person, it should still be a strong first race and plenty of fun!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

cypressvendetta said:


> Teddy will not be making it this weekend, he has to work


What he said^^^^^^^^^

Unfortunately i will not be there this weekend. I just scored a little side job for the weekend. If all goes as planned this weekend i will be sporting a Losi2.0 buggy witha nice little Rossi in it next time out. Gotta make money while i can!!!!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I hear that


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Understood man! This is the time of year when everyone is getting their stuff ready for the Spring. Attendance usually goes through the roof starting in late March.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Why Losi 2.0? 
Have you checked out the MBX6s yet. Next time you are at the track look me up.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

This Slash racing looks like something I could get into. Man I hope rl gets easier one day so I can join folks. Have fun guys (and gals)!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are looking for a slash Call Mikes hobby shop(281-577-8250), and ask for Jeff Parker. Tell him Mark Morrow sent you. You will be surprised. 
Please only serious inquiries.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> Why Losi 2.0?
> Have you checked out the MBX6s yet. Next time you are at the track look me up.


I havea huge box of spares for the Losi.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I bet Mark's got an OCM he'll make you a deal on!  LOL!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

uhhh...no thanks. I dont think i put enough emphasis on HUGE box of spares


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

make me an offer


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you still have that thing Mark!?!?!?!?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yep it is in a box ready for you. I have the truugy to match


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you could sell that HUGH box of parts and get a Mugen. You do not need a hugh box of parts for a Mugen. : )


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> you could sell that HUGH box of parts and get a Mugen. You do not need a hugh box of parts for a Mugen. : )


HAHAHA I tried tellin him he needs a mugen, he is a losi boy... I can't pick on him too much for it, its not his fault. He was raised that way hehe


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

No problem. That what makes this hobby so much fun. We all have different views and opinions. Plus the best part is we get to take shots at each others deficiencies. Just ask Go faster aka Ron Taylor.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I see LT did like me and opted for the 2.0. Since you already have all the gear and set up for the Losi I just stuck with it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Racing at Mikes- so what's needed? I've never raced there. I guess a power strip, should I bring anything extra?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Guff bring a short extension cord and a power strip. If you pit along the East wall you do not need anything.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey i have a ocm, for s????????.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Dude this 2.0 is dialed outta the box. I hate i can't race tomorrow, but i am there on the 15th of march and in the river. Fo' Sho'


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

there will be 2of us and someone during the day to shoot some video.


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

*Slash A-Main Video*

I was able to get some video footage of the Slash A-Main and put it together, but it is a little shaky because I was _frickin'_ cold! hwell:






I hate that I missed out on the fun!

Jason


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good stuff yesterday fellas! I'll have points, results, and be a little more talkative after the weekend is over 

Jason, great little video! We missed ya yesterday!


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice work Jason:cheers:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Excellent video, you even caught the green machine in a wreck.

I have to say, I know it was rather boring to watch from the spectators point of view, but it sure was fun to drive!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

1/8 buggies and truggies are kind of a hard act to follow! I don't think anything will ever top the excitement in RC for nitro 1/8 offroad.

The drivers having fun is what's important. Spectators will see how much fun we're having and want to join in.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

My dad said the same thing, after watching 1/8 nitro with 'flying chainsaws' the slashes were kind of dull.

At some point I noticed a lady walk by with a brand new slash, still wrapped in the box. It made me chuckle, someone just had to go buy one.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought the slash heats were a nice change of pace, I enjoyed watching them. When I wasn't fixin my car hah


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Flying Chainsaws! That's funny!

so, when are you getting an 1/8 buggy Guff!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Perusing Ebay as we speak 

It won't be anytime real soon though, I just don't have the cash to buy a full setup so I'll put one together over the next few months.


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

cypressvendetta said:


> I thought the slash heats were a nice change of pace


They certainly were a nice break from the noise of nitro. I didn't really pay much attention to how _loud_ the track really was until everyone stopped their engines and the Slashes came out. :smile:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

It was a blast......my heart was pounding just the same as when I was doing good in my buggy. Im looing forward to next month.

CV....do you think it will be the same rules next month?

Will


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice vid.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

wily said:


> CV....do you think it will be the same rules next month?
> 
> Will


I don't know.....what do you guys think? It was a very close race between Derrick and Jake, and Derrick had a stocker w/6-cell compared to Jake's brushless.

I was kind of thinking maybe we should do it again like we did this past time where we qualify seperately but we group together in the mains for a full field race! Just have the stock line up in their order in front of the mod?

Lets hear the suggestions fellas.

I will say this, the stock tire rule REALLY evens the playing field! I will do whatever you guys want, but I think we should stick to it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mod has a pretty big advantage. It was visible in the first couple of laps where I was trailing behind Jake. The double in the middle he could clear and would pull several feet on me. While the tire rule does work to keep it close, a modded truck in the hands of a capable driver like Jake is money. The race wasn't even close, Derrick and me were battling for most of the race and we had a pretty good run, but we never really saw Jake after about the third lap.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I know I didnt race the slash class, but it think it played out great. the large main was awesome.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I could see one main..... Maybe have the stock top qualifiers start 1st through 5th depending on the number of trucks. The top mods start behind the last stocker. I would like to keep the class nice, simple and flexible. The number of trucks will vary. I know some came from the woodlands and may or maynot travel to the river track.

CORR actually has a governors cup where the 4wd race the 2wd trucks. The 2wd trucks get a big head start and it ends up being even at the end.

For me so far...the stock tire rule is great.

Will


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Saturday was a blast!! I definitely have some control issues to deal with. 
My 2cents worth is that modified is just that modify it how ever you like, I think we will see some really different Slashes. There are a number of different chasis, tires, power supplies, and batteries out there to work with. Just like the other classes there are no restrictions except buggies run with buggies and truggies run against truggies. Stock can be the equal class and mods can be the guinea pig class.
That being said a head start for stock could be an idea. I will go with whatever we come up with cause its a blast no matter how we do it.


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

I liked the way we ran the slash classes over the weekend. I am already researching brushless and will probably be in the mod class next race - but I think w/ a track that large you need to keep the stocks separate until the main. 

A head start equal to the time between the TQ's (stock vs mod) would be a great equalizer. This would also make the racing more fun to watch when the mod trucks catch up to the stocke vehicles.

As for fun - Wow, these things may be slow but they sure are a blast to race. There is nothing like being up on the stand and being able to to joke with and hear the guys next to you.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm kind of torn, because I agree with you guys that the Mod should allow you to select your tire preference, battery/motor/ESC combo, chassis mods, etc. But if you look at other "mod" classes, you can select your own tire, but they have to be within a certain diameter/width range. Adding 1/8 wheels & tires to a Slash gives you 30% taller tires, and 30% wider tires&#8230;&#8230;which in any other "mod" class, would be far from acceptable. It'd be like being allowed to run truggy tires on your 1/8 buggy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

SOOOO, what do you guys think about this: 

Let's run the next race at the River just like this past one, because we don't know how many people will actually show up all the way down at the River Track. A couple of weeks before the next Mike's race let's re-hash this subject and take a vote. I think by that time, whoever plans on getting a Slash and trying racing, will be around by that time and we can get a lot more input. Not to mention, we don't know what these things are really going to be like on the River Track.

If you guys agree on that plan, then let's do stock & mod classes, all with stock tires, stock has to have stock motor/ESC/6-cell battery (or 2S lipo), separate heats, and run the mains together with the stock lined up in front of the mod with a timed head start at the next River Race. Then, we'll dig up the issue again for Mike's next time. I don't want to put it off, but I want to give it a tad more time to see what the other track will be like for the Slashes, and how many other people will be getting one and joining in.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree, the main was a blast for sure. As I said Jake checked out but Derrick and me had a royal rumble going on. It made for some great racing.

I have mixed feelings about mod. I think on one hand mod should be unlimited, meaning wheel/tire of your choice. On the other, I also like the idea of mixing them for the main.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Guffinator said:


> Perusing Ebay as we speak
> 
> It won't be anytime real soon though, I just don't have the cash to buy a full setup so I'll put one together over the next few months.


Screw ebay...come on over to T-bay...Haha. Ive got truggy's galore man. Losi and XRAY is all we have in stock at the moment


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm in for keeping the stock tires and putting them in the same main.....also put the stockers in front of the mods for the main.....my .02.

Will


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think "mod" is getting confused with "outlaw." There are limits to mods just as stock car racing. In 1/8th as well. Cars have weight minimums, tire size limits, fuel tank cc limits. You got to have an equalizing factor even in Modified racing. It's more to the point of you can do what ever as long as the car still comes in within these guidelines. 

Ex. Mod tire doesn't matter as long as it fits a 2.2 size rim or what ever size they are...lol. Bead locks are allowed as well. Motor size unlimited, body...blah blah. Just like 8th scale racing. 

Stock is just that stock, or you can do like a tire hand out thing what ever fits.

Outlaw is just that outlaw. Any thing goes! Hell, slap a .18 in it and see how it runs.


Seems like you guys will end up with 3 classes eventually. Similar to 10th scale on road racing...lol. 1. stock 2. Mods 3. Outlaw, If it fits on the chassis and under the hood go for it.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a great time at Mike's for my first HARC event. Ill be keeping my slash all stock so do whatever is needed for rules and such. it was a blast to run against 10 slashes in the main... Lets bump it up to a 7 or a 10 min. main next time.... Watchin all those brushless buggies and truggies has me thinkin.......:spineyes:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

too many classes will split it up and will fail. I run mine stock because it is cheap. If everyone did the same, then it would be a competitive class. I refuse to spend $$$$$ on a basher truck.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I like it being stock as well. I agree with bumping up the time, 5 minutes is just too short.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Agreed.......we barely have enough to split into two classes, much less three!

Mike & Guff......watch out, 1/8 off-road is even more infectious than Slash!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how long can a normal 6-cell 3000MAH battery pack last in a stocker?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

I use 4200's and could run strong for 15 mins. Yeah... it was amazing watchin 1/8 run... give it time and ill be there brushless lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

so, that means that a fresh 3000mah pack should make 7:30 ?

I agree........the main was over in a freakin' flash!

Will......how long were your 3300 packs lasting?

Mike, why are you opposed to nitro?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

nirto to me just seems like a big pain. First I dont know anything about it.. I was talking to people and they said after 3 gallons its time for a new motor, I dont have the cash flow for that.. I know for the initial set up brushless would cost more but in the long run it would balance out... Dont get me wrong Im not a nitro hater... electric just seems easier.....But at the track all the nitro motors revin up really grts me in the mood to race lol


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

3 gallons......wow, i love the smell of nitro in the morning.......smells like victory!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The cars break just as easy if they're electric or nitro. You can spend $200 on an ESC, $200 on a motor, $200 on a charger, and $200 x 2 for battery packs = $1000. That's enough to buy you (5) good motors. My motors last more like 6-8 gallons, and I use about ½ gallon per race or practice day. So if you race or practice twice a month, a motor could last you a year and only cost you anywhere from $150-300 for quality stuff. It takes a long time for the electric to investment to balance out. Even when it does, you'll probably want new batteries and such.

All I'm saying, is don't be intimidated by nitro. My only advice would be to buy your motors and electronics new.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up CV... yeah Ive learned my lesson on buying used electronics already.... u get what u pay for ... then poof up in smoke lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

****, 3 gallons then get a new motor, well i guess if you burn it out. A motor should last you at least 6 until a rebuild is due. Then again a quality motor maybe even longer. I think my RB S5 lasted about 5, and that had a faulty bearing up front, i felt it was leaking fuel. It may have lasted longer but, I ran it a little hotter than normal to help with the excess fuel. 


Who ever says a engine will only last 3 is doing something wrong with their motors. Over heating them only thing I can think of. It takes one g just to get it to sing right.....lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

actually, if you run your motors as hard as a lot of these experts do, you may only get 3-4 gallons out of them. But you simply don't want to run them that hard until you can drive as good as them!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, also if you're an "Expert" you shouldn't be paying full price for a motor any way. I guess we need to clarify who is using the motors. That's why I say if you're running them a little hotter than normal. I try to keep mine 220 to 240 depending on the motor. 

That goes back to the thing about experts. Some get their stuff at a deep discount or for free so running an engine at 270 for a race day then throwing it out at the end of the day doesn't effect them like it would one of us, or me to be specific. 

I just can't wait to get my GRP going. I need to add the tuned to the stable.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

You don't want to run that GRP at the temps you posted. You will wear it out quickly if you do. Those motors are designed to make their optimum performance at lower temps than that.

DON'T TUNE TO TEMP.........TUNE TO PERFOMANCE

I can honestly say that my temp gun comes out about once a gallon or so just cause. Usually after I ran out of fuel, gone and picked the car up off the track, and then got it back to my pit area. I don't like to even use them when I tune someone elses motor. Temp is a guide only and the range can very between 180-300. There are so many variables involved.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

katjim...oh yeah, I already know. I saw on another forum it'll run between 170 and 190. It's an odd lil motor but still a gem of one in my opinion. I just need to get it purring again.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> so, that means that a fresh 3000mah pack should make 7:30 ?
> 
> I agree........the main was over in a freakin' flash!
> 
> ...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

As long as everyone racing that day feels like their batteries will make a 10 minute main, we'll do it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

10 minutes shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> The cars break just as easy if they're electric or nitro. You can spend $200 on an ESC, $200 on a motor, $200 on a charger, and $200 x 2 for battery packs = $1000. That's enough to buy you (5) good motors. My motors last more like 6-8 gallons, and I use about ½ gallon per race or practice day. So if you race or practice twice a month, a motor could last you a year and only cost you anywhere from $150-300 for quality stuff. It takes a long time for the electric to investment to balance out. Even when it does, you'll probably want new batteries and such.
> 
> All I'm saying, is don't be intimidated by nitro. My only advice would be to buy your motors and electronics new.


Plus the cost of fuel

~12 races = 6 gallons @ $35 a gallon = $210 but still not bad. I'm digging how long these .21 offroad engining are lasting compared to 1/10 scale .12 engines. I already have 3 gallons on my RB WS7.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you ought to get 6-7 gallons through that WS7


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Actually if you treat that motor right it should be good for over 10 gallons. Might need a bearing change, but they last.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

is it true that as long as smoke is coming out your good to go,


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

and when it loses some of its compression, dont run it till it breaks, there are people who will repinch the piston sleave for you. and its pretty easy to change out the bearings. there is countless gallons on my max power .21 and its still running strong after one rebuild, and about 3 gallons afterward.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Most expert's motors last longer because they really know how to maintain them. I've heard too many guys telling me about getting 10+ gallons out of a good quality motor to think otherwise.

I plan on getting a Slash, is the stock radio junk or will it work just fine?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

stock radio is junk dude. It works.....and that's about all. You turn the the steering 10%, and the wheels turn 90%, and then they won't turn the same amount the next time. The throttle is even worse!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeh, stock radio is about as junky as radio's come.


HOWEVER. I have a Futaba Magnum FM that I would be willing to part with CHEAP. PM me if you are interested.


----------

